# Any ‘Ice Cold In Alex’ Fans Out There?



## Zedcars (Oct 23, 2020)

Fantastic 1958
war movie starring John Mills, Sylvia Syms, Anthony Quayle, and Harry Andrews.

The score is by English composer Leighton Lucas.

Upon watching this classic for the umpteenth time, it struck me how similar some bits are to Mars from The Planets Suite. I wondered if they used Mars as a temp track, and the director asked for a similar sound. I know this was and maybe still is very common for directors to use classical music while the film is in production to get an idea for how the film will come across when finished and help add drama.

The main theme is called ‘The Road to Alex‘. It really adds to the tension as they attempt to cross dangerous minefields and various other obstacles on their way from Tobruk to Alexandria.

It seems John Williams was not the first composer to borrow from Gustav Holst.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 23, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> It seems John Williams was not the first composer to borrow from Gustav Holst.



Well the Main Title is so close to the rebel fanfare !

but fantastic film. And yes wonderful music he was a great Composer. 









Benjamin / Lucas: The Film Music of Arthur Benjamin & Leighton Lucas Orchestral & Concertos Film & TV Music Chandos Movies


Benjamin / Lucas: The Film Music of Arthur Benjamin & Leighton Lucas CHAN 10713




www.chandos.net





well worth having

best

ed


----------

